# School of PE review course review or Kaplan review course



## PEoct (Jun 10, 2015)

hello

has anybody taken School Of PE review course ? or Kaplan PE review course ?

please share the your review

thank you


----------



## ktulu (Jun 10, 2015)

I took the School of PE review course. Walked out of the exam fully confident that I had passed.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 10, 2015)

Even though I went with GA Tech I've heard good things about School of PE. I don't know much about Kaplan's course but I am not a fan of their book. The problems are not at all like the exam problems.


----------



## PEoct (Jun 10, 2015)

ktulu said:


> I took the School of PE review course. Walked out of the exam fully confident that I had passed.


thank you ! ya i heard the same. its online right ?


----------



## Kovz (Jun 10, 2015)

ktulu said:


> I took the School of PE review course. Walked out of the exam fully confident that I had passed.




Was that for electrical or civil?


----------



## trainrider (Jun 10, 2015)

PEoct said:


> hello
> 
> has anybody taken School Of PE review course ? or Kaplan PE review course ?
> 
> ...




I just messaged you my opinion.


----------



## FeederFault (Jun 10, 2015)

I took the School of PE On Demand Power course.

It was very good and helped me concentrate on the core concepts you need to understand to pass the exam. I also thought the professor did a good job in simplifying difficult concepts that tripped me up in the past. I directly used the notes for about 1/3 of the exam (~25 questions) - the rest were concepts I probably knew from work experience, or from them being drilled into my head from watching the On Demand lecture videos repeatedly. I liked that you could study at your own pace on your own schedule, and rewind/repeat any portion of a lecture. I was hesitant to spend the $990, but in hindsight it was worth every penny.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 1, 2015)

SoPE was worth the 990 or so that i paid for it. I credit some of my success on the exam to taking the class. Maybe I could have passed with out it, but I'm sure glad I didn't try to do that and risk not passing.


----------



## trainrider (Jul 2, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> SoPE was worth the 990 or so that i paid for it. I credit some of my success on the exam to taking the class. Maybe I could have passed with out it, but I'm sure glad I didn't try to do that and risk not passing.




Hi cupojoe. Did you feel that the SoPE notes were self-sufficient for the exam or did you feel that you needed Dr. Nieves to explain the topics via videos?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## surge82 (Dec 13, 2015)

trainrider said:


> co
> 
> I just messaged you my opinion.


could you send me opinion too


----------



## PinoyPE (Dec 14, 2015)

As for me I took Testmasters PE-Power online.It was very expensive $1700.Really needed it at that time because I was far removed from school for 16 years.One thing I really liked with Testmasters was that they not only concentrated on problem solving and crunching numbers but explains the theory behind those problems and why it worked that way.I think a good number of questions in the real exam did not even need a calculator and that usually what kills a lot of test takers because we are so good in crunching numbers but forgot the theoretical side of the problems.


----------



## lisfs (Dec 17, 2015)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Even though I went with GA Tech I've heard good things about School of PE. I don't know much about Kaplan's course but I am not a fan of their book. The problems are not at all like the exam problems.


Hi KL,  I'm considering GA Tech (Dr. Callen?) for my EE Power course and wanted to ask for your feedback.  Did it help you a lot in passing the exam?  Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

See my response here:  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26025-power-pe-review-course-ga-tech-testmaster-or-school-of-pe/#comment-7322440


----------



## sunguy (Dec 17, 2015)

I took ondemand power classes with SchoolofPE.. The course is really good and will help you pass the exam.. Few questions were directly from their slides... Highly recommend them..


----------



## lisfs (Dec 17, 2015)

sunguy said:


> I took ondemand power classes with SchoolofPE.. The course is really good and will help you pass the exam.. Few questions were directly from their slides... Highly recommend them..


Did SchoolofPE give you some kind of a note binder to keep for the exam?  I checked it out and it suggested Camara reference manual for the class.  Was the Camara reference manual a big help for you?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

^ not sure about the SoPE binder, but the GA Tech one was huge!  Tons of good info and example problems to review that coincide with the online lectures.


----------



## sunguy (Dec 18, 2015)

OldenEngineer said:


> Did SchoolofPE give you some kind of a note binder to keep for the exam?  I checked it out and it suggested Camara reference manual for the class.  Was the Camara reference manual a big help for you?


Yes they give you about 600 pg. notes (2 slides per page) divided into topics and sub-topics per PE specifications. I organized the notes per topics in 4 binders. Practice problems were about 300 problems with solutions. It's in bullet point format so it's easy to read and reference. I didn't even buy Camara for studying. My understanding was part of the notes and course was taken from Camara, Wildi and grainger and other good reference books. They offer a demo session you can give it a try and see if you like it.

Apart from SOPE my reference and study material included:

NEC 2014

Short circuit analysis MVA Method

Electrical Machines by BL Thereja (Excellent book for transformers, motors with great practice problems)

NCEES practice exam

Complex imaginary all sets


----------



## lisfs (Dec 18, 2015)

sunguy said:


> Yes they give you about 600 pg. notes (2 slides per page) divided into topics and sub-topics per PE specifications. I organized the notes per topics in 4 binders. Practice problems were about 300 problems with solutions. It's in bullet point format so it's easy to read and reference. I didn't even buy Camara for studying. My understanding was part of the notes and course was taken from Camara, Wildi and grainger and other good reference books. They offer a demo session you can give it a try and see if you like it.
> 
> Apart from SOPE my reference and study material included:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunguy.  I'll get the sample class video from SOPE to see how it's taught.


----------



## surge82 (Dec 22, 2015)

OldenEngineer said:


> Thanks Sunguy.  I'll get the sample class video from SOPE to see how it's taught.


I just signed up for School of PE. The sample videos were hit or miss. I did notice that in one of them the instructor discussed his credentials instead of the material for the sample duration. Though i have just downloaded the reference material and it looks pretty good and covers more in depth than the Reference Camara book that is recommended. Also there are tons of questions with have good solutions. I am excited to get the study party on!!


----------



## lisfs (Dec 22, 2015)

surge82 said:


> I just signed up for School of PE. The sample videos were hit or miss. I did notice that in one of them the instructor discussed his credentials instead of the material for the sample duration. Though i have just downloaded the reference material and it looks pretty good and covers more in depth than the Reference Camara book that is recommended. Also there are tons of questions with have good solutions. I am excited to get the study party on!!


I am about to sign up for SOPE also, but wanted to ask you about the video quality.  The sample videos have poor video quality where I cannot see the figures very clearly and the text on the slides are blurry as well.  Is the case with the purchased on-demand videos?


----------



## surge82 (Dec 24, 2015)

OldenEngineer said:


> I am about to sign up for SOPE also, but wanted to ask you about the video quality.  The sample videos have poor video quality where I cannot see the figures very clearly and the text on the slides are blurry as well.  Is the case with the purchased on-demand videos?


I am not sure yet. I just got all of my stuff printed off. I will probably go through a few videos this weekend and will let you know.


----------



## surge82 (Dec 28, 2015)

surge82 said:


> I am not sure yet. I just got all of my stuff printed off. I will probably go through a few videos this weekend and will let you know.


I just watched the first video. I am actually surprised by lecture. The instructor did a good job presenting the material and you can expand on the sections to make the notes larger and clearer. The only draw back was on a few of the examples he didn't write all of the steps on the slides but on other problems he did.  I didn't have any problems with blurry text. I hope this helps you. I only signed up for the review videos. I am not thinking i will need live videos.


----------

